# ODNR Fishing Report 4/20/05



## Big Daddy

Here you go....

Wildlife News 
Ohio Department of Natural Resources

Division of Wildlife 
The Fish Ohio Report 

April 20, 2005 

CENTRAL OHIO
Hargus Creek Lake (Pickaway County) - Crappies measuring seven to nine inches are found in this 132-acre lake near Circleville. Use jigs and minnows fished around shoreline areas with submerged structure for best results. Try using small spinners, plastic worms and live baits in the upper half of the lake when seeking largemouth bass. Bluegills and channel catfish also offer good fishing action. Over 2,500 yearling channel catfish were stocked last fall and most catfish caught range from 12 to 22 inches. A large population of largemouth bass measuring eight to 15 inches, with some bigger individuals, can also be found at this lake. Electric motors only. 

Hoover Reservoir (Delaware and Franklin counties) - White bass are moving up Big Walnut Creek for spawning now, providing excellent fishing potential. These fish generally measure eight to 12 inches and can be taken on small jigs or rooster tails. Saugeyes may be taken below the dam in the tail waters at night when fishing along the bottom with jigs and twistertails. Areas with brushy shoreline cover and submerged structures are good places to seek crappies and bluegills. Try minnows or jigs dressed with plastic grubs tipped with minnows to catch crappie. Channel catfish will be roaming the windward side of the lake feeding on winter-killed gizzard shad. 10 horsepower limit.



NORTHWEST OHIO
Reminder: 15 inch minimum size limit for walleye for entire season.

Maumee River (Lucas and Wood counties)  The water temp is 55 degrees and the river is low. Fishing effort is moderate. Anglers are taking walleye (mostly males  18 -24 inches) using Carolina rigs (floating jig tipped with a twister tail about 18 to 24 inches below a weight) with bright colored twister tails. The best locations are Blue Grass Island and Buttonwood. The outlook is good.

White bass are also in the river.

Sandusky River (Sandusky County)  The water temp is 57 degrees and the water level is low, clarity is about 10 inches. Anglers are catching walleye using ¼ ounce lead jig heads with a three inch white tail and some floating jigs. The best location is around Roger Young Park. The outlook is good. 

Anglers are also taking white bass in the deeper portions of the river toward the Turnpike & north of there. Catches are excellent from boats.

Sandusky River (Seneca County)  Rock bass and smallmouth bass are being taken on minnows. The best spot seems to be just below the Pioneer Mill Dam in Tiffin. Another good spot would be south of where Wolf Creek enters the river.

Wolf Creek (Seneca County)  The water temp is 56 degrees, the water is clear and at low levels. Rock bass in the 8 inch range are being taken as well as smallmouth bass in the 12 inch range. Green, black and white twister tails with a ¼ ounce jig head seem to be the jig of choice.



NORTHEAST OHIO
Portage Lakes- East Reservoir (Summit County) - Boat anglers are catching 16 to 20 inch largemouth bass on spinners in this 208 acre lake. Bluegills, three to six inches, and redear sunfish, measuring up to 12 inches, can also be caught in East Reservoir using a bait as simple as a hook tipped with wax worms or a night crawler. Attaching a bobber can be a big help for young anglers as well since bluegills are a fun and easy fish to catch. For a map of the Portage Lakes, visit http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/lakemaps/lmaps.htm 

Dale Walborn Reservoir (Stark County) - Crappies are hitting hard on jigs tipped with minnows at this 651 acre lake managed by the Stark County Parks system. According to the 2005 Fishing Prospects for Northeast Ohio (available by calling 330-644-2293), the largemouth bass outlook for this year is excellent with many fish exceeding 15 inches. Contact Stark Parks at 330-477-3552 or http://www.starkparks.com/ for more information on FREE sunset pontoon boat rides starting in June or for information on their affordable boat rentals at only $5 per hour. *Wheelchair accessible shoreline facilities available, 10 horsepower limit.

Beach City Lake and tailwaters (Tuscarawas County) - Anglers are reeling in seven to 12 inch bullhead catfish near the tailwaters of the dam. Simply suspending a worm on a hook and bobber will lure them in. Saugeyes ranging seven to 15 inches are also biting on jigheads tipped with minnows or Carolina rigs using a floating jighead or hook with just enough weight to keep the line on the lake bottom. Try casting into the current and letting it ride the bottom while slowly reeling in. 190 acres, 10 horsepower limit. 



SOUTHWEST OHIO
Caesar Creek Lake (Warren, Clinton, and Greene counties) - 2,830 acres. From I-75 take S.R. 73 East about 17 miles, OR From I-71 take S.R. 73 West about 7 miles, OR from S.R. 42 take S.R. 73 East about 5 miles. Anglers are catching white bass by using chartreuse, white, or pink colored jigs with plastic tails as bait. Cast from a boat or shoreline and fish near submerged trees and brush. Keep the bait between four and six feet deep. A #2 long-shanked hook is a good choice. Look for good fishing opportunities is the mouth of Anderson Fork where it enters into Caesar Creek.

Cowan Lake (Clinton County) - 692 acres, 10 hp limit. Access good crappie fishing areas from S.R. 350 to Beechwood Road or Yankee Road. More access is available from S.R. 730 to Sprague Road or Osborn Road. Successful anglers using crankbaits, jigs with plastic bodies, small spinners, or live minnows as bait. Fish from a boat or along the shoreline. Also try casting into the mouth of Cowan Creek. Keep the bait between three to eight feet deep. Use a #4 fine wire or baitholding hook. 

Grand Lake St. Marys (Mercer and Auglaize counties) 13,500 acres. Crappie are being caught by anglers using chartreuse or yellow colored jigs with plastic bodies as bait. Fishing is good near submerged trees and brush and woody debris. Keep the bait between two to four feet deep. Jig around brush and the docks in the channels. Anglers using night crawlers, cut bait (shad), or shrimp on a #2 baitholding hook are catching catfish. Fish the bait along the bottom and along shoreline areas. Access to a variety of good fishing areas can be gained by the following directions: West Bank from US Rt 127 just south of Celina, Windy Point off of S. R. 219 just north of Montezuma, or Montezuma Park on the south side of the lake on S.R. 703 just before the traffic light in Montezuma. 



SOUTHEAST OHIO

Wills Creek (Noble County)  Stream conditions in this creek located above Seneca Lake are clear and normal. Best fishing is experienced in the area along Co. Rd. 16 going towards Sarahsville. White and yellow twister tails on lead-head jigs are best for catching white bass in the 9 to 14-inch range. Be sure to take a cooler with you so you can preserve your catch! Channel catfish up to three pounds in size can also be caught in this area. Use chicken liver for bait.

Monroe Lake (Monroe County)  Water conditions are clear and at normal pool with water temperature around 64 degrees. Trout are being caught by trolling with rooster tails or by using pink PowerBait. Crappies 6 to 10 inches in length can be caught on meal worms and minnows. Fish in 2 to 3 feet of water around structure for bluegills. Use red worms for bait.

Timbre Ridge Lake (Lawrence County)  Water conditions are clear and at normal pool. Water temperature is 61 degrees. Small bass are being caught on plastic worms. Shore fishermen are catching trout on rainbow PowerBait or small jigs tipped with wax worms fished on the bottom in 6 to 12 feet of water. Boat fishermen are most successful when using red and gold Super Dupers trolled in eight feet of water along the break line.



LAKE ERIE 
Reminder: 15 inch minimum size limit for walleye for entire season. From March 1 through April 30 the walleye limit on Lake Erie and its tributaries is three fish per day. Anglers are reminded that the daily bag limit for trout and salmon on Lake Erie and its tributaries is two fish through May 15. The trout and salmon minimum size limit is 12 inches.



Over the past weekend, walleye and yellow perch fishing were excellent in the western basin. Limits of walleye were caught by jigging on the Camp Perry firing range reef complex, nearshore from Davis Besse to Crane Creek, and Maumee Bay. Popular jigging lures include jigheads tipped with shiners, hair jigs tipped with shiners, and vibrating blade baits. Trollers caught walleye on the flats north and also east of the reef complex, around the Bass Islands, and north of Kelleys Island. Shallow minnow-imitating stick baits in the top half of the water column pulled behind planer boards will produce occasional trophy walleye during the spring. Large yellow perch were caught east of Kelleys Island, near the Marblehead lighthouse and around the Sandusky Bay foghorn. Spreaders or crappie rigs tipped with shiners are the best technique to catch yellow perch.



Surface temperatures are generally in the mid 40 degree range.



Walleye are still being caught in the rivers, but the runs are past peak densities. White bass are also now being caught in both rivers.



To view the most recent Maumee River and Sandusky River fishing reports visit: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/freport/walleyerunreport.htm



To view recent updates regarding the tributary steelhead fishery visit: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/fairport/steelhead.htm



To view the predicted weather forecast for Lake Erie visit: http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS61.KCLE.html




OHIO RIVER
Belmont County  At Pike Island, the river is at normal pool and water temperature is 55 degrees. A few saugers, saugeyes, white bass, and striped bass are being caught by casting twister tails into the main pool.

Monroe County  While the water is murky in this area, it is at normal pool and 62 degrees. Catfish and sheep heads are being caught in the morning hours on creek chubs, chicken liver, and night crawlers.

Scioto County  At Greenup, the water conditions are good and 59 degrees. Anglers are catching 12 to 16 inch saugers by fishing from the Ohio bank on the point below the dam. Use chartreuse and white grubs on 1/8 ounce jig-heads and fish in the eddy just off the point below the dam. Hybrid striped bass up to eight pounds in size are being caught on cut baits of skipjack or shad. Fish from the fishing access area just below the dam and cast out as far as you can into the main pool.


----------



## sixtpac

Hey - Just wanted to let you know that I live 15 minutes from Hargus and my neighbor and I sometimes go down there to just have fun. I have never been 'skunked' down there and you can always have fun fron the banks around the main docks. I have also seen 3+ foot pike or muskie in it. Never caught one though even though I bonked it in the head it was that close to the shore.

Sixtpac


----------

